# Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI



## tomsen83 (22. Oktober 2015)

Moin zusammen...

da ich mir grade mein Boot neu gestalte soll da jetzt auch ordentlich  Technik drauf. Hier brauche ich mal euren Input. Im Moment stehen bei  mir zwei Geräte im Mittelpunkt, wobei beide Ihre Vor- und Nachteile  haben. Wichtig ist mir, dass das ganze System auch in meiner flacheren  Havelregion Sinn macht, da ich es fest verbauen möchte. Eventuell hat ja  jemand von euch schon beide Teile mal live im Einsatz begrabbeln  können.

Ich bin deswegen zwiegespalten
Vorteil Humminbird:
- Side Imaging is dabei

Vorteil Lowrance:
- größeres Display
- 30€ günstiger #t

Das ich die Entscheidung schlussendlich alleine treffen muss, ist mir  klar, aber vielleicht sagt ja jemnad sowas wie: Scheiß auf das große  Display, SI is der Hammer und unbedingt notwendig.

Feuer frei...


----------



## fischforsch (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Wurde bei Barschalarm schon mal diskutiert, vielleicht hilft es ja -> Link zum Thread


----------



## tomsen83 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Danke für den Link! Sehr aufschlussreich!


----------



## nichtsfaenger (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Hallo
Ich hatte das Elite 7 HDI und würde es nie mehr nehmen. Meins und das vieler Kollegen , blieb das Bild schon mal ca 10Sek stehen. Dann ging es mal auch alleine aus. Wenn man einen Bildausschnitt gewählt hat, sprang das ganze Bild rauf und runter, weil das Elite 7 die Meterzahl verkehrt anzeigte. Das Elite ist die abgeschwächte Form vom Hds-Gerät. Zu schwache Prozessorleitung. Bei unseren Talsperren haben schon 5 Leute das Elite7 HDI abgegeben und haben sich ein Gerät mit Sideimage oder Sidescan gekauft. Ich auch. Warte noch ein paar Tage und du bekommst hier überall das Helix 7 SI für ca.900- 1000€. In den USA kommen jetzt die 9, 10 und 12 Zoll Versionen raus. 
Gruß Mike


----------



## tomsen83 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Ok,dass ist tatsächlich ne vernichtende Kritik. Da ich keinen Zeitdruck habe, werde ich wohl noch ein wenig warten und den Markt beobachten...


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Schau Dir doch einmal die neuen Echomaps von Garmin an:
7Zoll: echomap71sv (Flachwasser/Mittelwassergeber 40TM)
9Zoll : echomap 91sv mit gleichem Geber

Für mich augenblicklich  in dieser Preisklasse das Nonplusultra.

Humminbird Helix und Lowrance Elite hatte ich beide schon im praktischen Gebrauch. Beide für mich kein Vergleich zu den Garmins.


----------



## tomsen83 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Mhhh, danke für den Hinweis... Aber mit Geber kosten die Teile ja auch 1k. Das sind mal locker 350 über meinem Budget. Dat kann ich meiner Frau nicht erklären, daß versteht die nie! |bigeyes


----------



## Marf22 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Moin,
hab mir das Helix 5 Di Gps zugelegt und bin begeistert von denm Bild und den Möglichkeiten. Von der Verarbeitung, bzw Angrabbelgefühl sind die Lowrance etwas wertiger. Auch die Steckverbindung scheinen hochwärtiger.
Den großen Vorteil sehe.ich aber darin, das ich mir mit freier Software selber klasse Karten basteln kann unf diese wieder auf mein Gerät benutzen kann.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Jeder sollte mit seiner Kaufentscheidung glücklich werden. Wer das mit der Helix Serie ist, umso besser. Im direkten Vergleich hat so jedes Modell die ein oder andere kleine oder große Macke. Bei Helix fehlt es mir an der äußeren Qualitätsanmutung einschl. der Anschlüsse. Die Hardware ist spätestens beim Kartensplitting an seinen Grenzen angelangt. Rein optisch ist das Menüsystem eher lieblos gestaltet und die hohe Auflösung des Bildschirms ist mitunter sehr filigran in der Feinzeichnung.
Bei Lowrance Elite hapert es nach meinen Erfahrungen mit der Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit und der Zuverlässigkeit. Bei Raymarine Dragonfly 5 finde ich  die Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit ziemlich mau und die Stabilität der Anzeige nicht ausgereift.
Bei Garmin treten für mich die wenigsten Ungereimtheiten auf. In der Preisklasse um 600 Euro ist das 5´Gpsmap 527xs( 599,00€ mit Standardgeber) das beste und zuverlässigste Gerät, das ich bisher im Einsatz hatte. Mit einem Chirp Geber lässt es sich auch als Voll-Chirp Gerät fahren. Downscan mit Chirp kann das Gerät auch.


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*



heinz_otto schrieb:


> Jeder sollte mit seiner Kaufentscheidung glücklich werden.
> 
> 
> Bei Raymarine Dragonfly 5 finde ich  die Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit ziemlich mau und die Stabilität der Anzeige nicht ausgereift.



Aber genau damit wird doch geworben, dass das Raymarine auch bei "Tempo" funktioniert. 
Mein 6er läuft jedenfalls stabil. Woher weißt du so viel darüber?


----------



## tomsen83 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Hatte heute noch ein sehr interessantes Telefonat und werde wohl noch ein bis zwei Monate warten.  voraussichtlich wirds dann nen helix 7 in Vollausstattung. Mal schauen...


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

@angler9999

Da verwechselt Du etwas. Raymarine sagt, dass es auch bei höherer Bootsgeschwindigkeit ein Echolotsignal gibt. Das mag bei idealer Gebermontage auch stimmen, ist aber nichts Besonderes, das können die anderen auch.
Ich meinte die Datenverarbeitung des Gerätes z.B. beim Kartenaufbau auf dem Bildschirm oder der Wiederherstellung des Echolotsignals, wenn es einmal weg war. Da hapert es leider etwas bei der Neuauflage Dragonfly 5. Bei dem 6er sind mir diese Einschränkungen nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Ok, danke.
Das heißt, du dast die Geräte alle getestet.


----------



## Marf22 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 5 SI GPS vs. Lowrance Elite 7 HDI*

Die Dragonfly Serie war auch mein Favorit, aber die haben ja so gut wie keine Mappingmöglichkeiten, was ich bei dem Preis schon nict so toll finde. Lowrance bin ich nach drei Geräten erst mal mit durch....

Garmin macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck


----------

